# Switch current account from AIB to PTSB?



## jan (7 Jan 2015)

Hi I have been with AIB since I started banking. 
I have a current account with them as well as my visa card. 
Thinking of changing to PTSB as they do not charge fees. 
But I am apprehensive; I am very comfortable with them and I really like their banking on line. 
Has anyone made the switch from AIB to PTSB? If so, any cons I should be aware of?
Thanks.


----------



## rob oyle (7 Jan 2015)

I switched from AIB to PTSB in November - with the exception of one standing order (to EBS, ironically), all my payments/standing orders/direct debits have gone through so far.
I have to say the detail and layout on the PTSB online platform takes a bit of getting used to and I wish I still had the AIB interface but it wouldn't be worth the quarterly fees to have it!


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2015)

rob oyle said:


> I switched from AIB to PTSB in November - with the exception of one standing order (to EBS, ironically), all my payments/standing orders/direct debits have gone through so far.
> I have to say the detail and layout on the PTSB online platform takes a bit of getting used to and I wish I still had the AIB interface but it wouldn't be worth the quarterly fees to have it!



Having used both AIB and PTSB online banking, I much prefer PTSB online banking.

Once you have found your way around, the website desktop online banking is easy to navigate. The PTSB Android app is very good.


----------



## MrEarl (8 Jan 2015)

CiaranT said:


> Having used both AIB and PTSB online banking, I much prefer PTSB online banking.
> 
> Once you have found your way around, the website desktop online banking is easy to navigate. The PTSB Android app is very good.



Hello Ciaran,

Having seen AIB's online offering, I'd put it ahead of PTSB myself.  PTBS's offering is quite primative, has limited features etc.  All that said and done, I still miss my old Danske online banking....

-----------------------------------
Hello Sahd,

Just wondering, do you know if the €1,500 per month lodgement can come from anther PTSB account (possibly also in your own name, or joint names), or must it come from an external source ?

Many thanks.


----------



## sisterjoan (8 Jan 2015)

I moved from AIB  to PTSB and don't regret one bit of it. You must take some responsibility for the switch to go smoothly but I'm really glad I did. Stop paying fees and move.


----------



## DMcL1971 (8 Jan 2015)

MrEarl said:


> Just wondering, do you know if the €1,500 per month lodgement can come from anther PTSB account (possibly also in your own name, or joint names), or must it come from an external source ?
> 
> Many thanks.



Yes you can open a PTSB online savings account and then once a month transfer 1500 from it to the current account and then move it back all in the same day if you want. That satisfies the conditions to get free banking.


As long as the total amount of lodgements is 1500 or greater for the month you are OK, it doesn't matter where the money comes from. in fact if you have an online savings account with only 500 in it you could move that 500 back and forth three times and you would still be fine.


----------



## MrEarl (8 Jan 2015)

Many thanks DMcL1971


----------



## IrishHusk (9 Jan 2015)

I was with Ulster Bank for the last 18 years but found since they changed the rules I was unable to keep 3000 in my account all the time and was getting caught for the 4 Euro in fees so I have now switched to PTSB. I have found the process quite simple and straightforward. As another poster mentioned you do have to take some responsibility so everything will transfer ok.


----------



## jan (14 Jan 2015)

thanks all for your replies!
they would defo increase my confidence in making the switch. 
I am sure I will get use to the new banking on line. 
CiaranT you mentioned an android app - I have an iphone - do you know if they have the same sort of app for apple on offer?


----------



## theresa1 (14 Jan 2015)

Yes app available for iphone. I moved current account from BOI to PTSB and was delighted with the move.


----------



## festino (21 Jan 2015)

I am also switching to PTSB form my current bank. I have always been with my current bank. Is there any advantage to keeping an account with current bank even if I switch. I don't need it and wouldn't have any use but be interested to hear if anyone thinks there would be any advantage in maintaining a relationship with current bank in the event I need a loan/mortgage further down the line. I assume that day is gone now?


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2015)

festino said:


> I assume that day is gone now?



Yes, gone now. Any mortgage provider will take statements from a different bank.


----------



## Boyd (22 Jan 2015)

festino said:


> I am also switching to PTSB form my current bank. I have always been with my current bank. Is there any advantage to keeping an account with current bank even if I switch. I don't need it and wouldn't have any use but be interested to hear if anyone thinks there would be any advantage in maintaining a relationship with current bank in the event I need a loan/mortgage further down the line. I assume that day is gone now?



There was an interesting article in last weeks Sunday Times indicating that the above reason is one of the biggest causes of inertia in the bank switching area. People are very afraid of this. IMO bank loyalty is a mugs game, it all comes down to the numbers at the end of the day.


----------



## smileyanna (24 Jan 2015)

There is no need for loyalty any more, be it banks or providers of insurance . gas etc.     There is nothing to gain by being loyal!


----------



## postman pat (24 Jan 2015)

I switched about a year ago, everything is working fine and as I lodge over €1500, no charges!


----------



## theresa1 (6 Apr 2015)

https://www.permanenttsb.ie/whatweo...bank-cards-guide/contactless-visa-debit-card/

- Another improvement from PTSB Contactless Visa Debit Card.


----------



## postman pat (6 Apr 2015)

theresa1 said:


> https://www.permanenttsb.ie/whatweo...bank-cards-guide/contactless-visa-debit-card/
> 
> - Another improvement from PTSB Contactless Visa Debit Card.


Thats good news, its just so handy for small purchases..


----------



## wheeler (6 Apr 2015)

I had the same apprehensions. And the online banking is not as intuitive. However, it's true that nobody like change either so if you don't fight it and just do it - eventually it's worth the change of interface.

I had no issues in changing either. 

However, my partner changed and didn't have as smooth a transition. But again, once everything is worked out eventually then you forget the pain of transition and are thankful not to see those quarterly fees.


----------



## jan (2 Jun 2015)

thanks for all the replies

I am going traveling in a few months though - any implications for travel if i move over to PTSB? any experiences?


----------



## Lightning (2 Jun 2015)

jan said:


> any implications for travel if i move over to PTSB? any experiences?



Just ring PTSB in advance, give travel dates and countries. You should have no issues from there.


----------

